# Car insurance - "Enrichment test"



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

I sorted out a quote online via Confused.com and was very pleased with the price.

Some chap called me back from the insurer the next day to say they couldn't offer me the price quoted online because I had failed an, "enrichment test". He was unable to specify what the reason for failing was and quoted other prices (all being at least a few extra hundred each). :wall:

Has anyone got any further understanding of what this test entails?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Had a quick google and the only thing that sounds anything near that I can make out is the fact that selling you the policy at that original price would of meant a loss for the company.

Or possibly " enrichment" is when something is made more valuable. So perhaps you over evaluated your car and they didn't like it.. 

What ever it is, i would love to know this, so if yo do find out keeps us updated.lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Data Enrichment Checks on motor insurance relates to additional checks from publicly available data, such as credit checks.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

It'd explain it if you were paying by direct debit - also if theyve got records saying youve had an accident and you havent listed it, it sometimes does that


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Direct Debits undergo different checks financial checks. If you fail these, they will usually still offer the policy but not on finance. 

Claims are checked on CUE (Claims Underwriting Exchange). 

Data Enrichment is normally credit rating, CCJs, electoral roll (cross referencing addresses etc), although some may incorporate the CUE checks as well from what I understand.


----------

